# Maturity of a 21 year old?



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

I am 26 and a lot of the students at my college are roughly around the ages of 17-21. Most of the seniors I have talked to are that age and they went into college straight out of high school. I served in the military for 4 years and traveled quite a bit before going into college. Not that I am better than anyone but I sometimes wonder if I am just making a fool of myself trying to relate to these 21 year olds or is 5 years old not that big of a maturity difference? I sometimes see them hanging on to familiar high school habits such as being scared to leave their little social cliques. 

It is kind of strange to be in college and feel like you are still in High School..:afr


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I have no idea. I tried college for a bit and didn't like it.Maybe because I was sick of highschool?

#No it was the SA Steiner.

That's right. 

I noticed a lot of older people in my class though but I didn't make friends with anyone even though a majority were my age. I think it's because I just don't like socializing. I didn't talk to anyone in the 4 classes I took. I just went in and that was it. If I was asked a question I would fumble and do my flustered SA thing usually making it look like I wasn't paying attention. (I usually didn't.) 

People can't really tell the difference between someone in their 20s - early* 30s. At least from what I have seen personally with my sister.


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

Years^ not years old. Sorry for obvious grammar mistakes I am not sure how to edit threads.


----------



## shyguyred (Jul 26, 2013)

I think its a pretty big maturity difference I usually cant relate to people under 24,because.People in there early 20s and teens are superficial and naïve ,which im not so there,s really not much to talk about,because I don't care about comparing people to each other or who's popular .Which seems to be the main focus of people around that age .Its frustrating because people treat me like im a teenager because my face looks young,so I have people younger then me thinking there older then me and talking to me like they have more life experience. When I tell people my age they don't believe me or act surprised.


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

Yea, I seem to relate more with people who are in their mid 30's and already have families and stuff which makes me feel kind of old sometimes. I like how they are settled and pretty chill. :/


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Well I would hit on u if I was there

I spent a night talking with a 24 yo girl, and she said she didn't like guys her age or younger, because most of the were immature, untidy, etc. And I agree.

I guess she didn't realize I never dated tho..sad lol


----------



## endymionshawk (Jan 15, 2014)

I guess it depends on the people. I'm 21 and friends with a very mature 16 year old. Honestly, I feel like I'm still 16. I think the older you get, the less difference in age matters. (As in, there's a lot of difference between a 12yo and a 13yo, but not much between a 50yo and 60yo.)
I'd started making friends with someone five years my senior, but course I doubted that he actually wanted to hang out with me and was just using me as a backup for when his real friends weren't around. So. But, my point is, there is the possibility of making friends with younger people.


----------



## Khorneflakes (Oct 20, 2013)

ThatQuietGirl02 said:


> I am 26 and a lot of the students at my college are roughly around the ages of 17-21. Most of the seniors I have talked to are that age and they went into college straight out of high school. I served in the military for 4 years and traveled quite a bit before going into college. Not that I am better than anyone but I sometimes wonder if I am just making a fool of myself trying to relate to these 21 year olds or is 5 years old not that big of a maturity difference? I sometimes see them hanging on to familiar high school habits such as being scared to leave their little social cliques.
> 
> It is kind of strange to be in college and feel like you are still in High School..:afr


in your case i think it's more your life experience that makes the difference. I mean compared to you, what do these guys know of life?

But i think in general, the big leaps in maturity come more with life events than with a certain age. First real job, first time living on your own or in another country.

how to best deal with this, idk. Many first termers still have this teenish self entitlement that i find quite annoying to deal with as a tutor.

But you don't have to deal with them if you don't want to, don't you? there's bound to be older folk there too


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

You don't do the same things when you're with a child compared to when you're an adult but that doesn't mean you can't relate to both.

If you want to express more of your goofy side then perhaps they would make good company, if you're not really interested in that form of interaction then perhaps it's better to limit contact to academic matters.

As simple as that.


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02 (Jan 14, 2014)

Khorneflakes said:


> in your case i think it's more your life experience that makes the difference. I mean compared to you, what do these guys know of life?
> 
> But i think in general, the big leaps in maturity come more with life events than with a certain age. First real job, first time living on your own or in another country.
> 
> ...


I agree with the teenish self entitlement thing and you are right , i don't necessarily have to deal with them but i also don't want to be that person who sits in class and does not speak to ANYONE all day, because that is who was i was all through out elementary school until high school and then I wondered why people "don't like or talk to me"..maybe it was because i didn't make an effort hardly at all..


----------

